# Is it normal for a Golden to point?



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

I've been training Bailey to hunt with a dummy and pheasent scent. I've noticed that she has been pointing every once in a while when we are outside, but I had passed it off as a fluke. I got her pointing on camera today. I had accidently missed the woods with the dummy, picked it up and threw it in the woods. On the way to the woods, Bailey got the scent and pointed to it. I've never seen or heard of a Golden pointing before.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

She's so cute but I have to say that I'm not sure what you mean by pointing at the scent? Going over to sniff it?


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

We've only had Max for 24 hours, but we've noticed that when she catches a smell outside (first her little nose will start to wiggle) she'll pull that way slightly on the leash and point. It's so weird that this thread is up today, because I was JUST talking to DH about it last night! Saying it was weird to see a golden point!


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

esSJay said:


> She's so cute but I have to say that I'm not sure what you mean by pointing at the scent? Going over to sniff it?


She is pointing to the scent, with her head straight and front paw up. She did not go to the ground to sniff it.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

I must ask, how's Bailey doing? Like... I remember when she was a little younger she'd get a little aggressive or something? Was it just a puppy phase? She's such a beautiful girl! She's so gonna be a heartbreaker!


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

Mssjnnfer said:


> We've only had Max for 24 hours, but we've noticed that when she catches a smell outside (first her little nose will start to wiggle) she'll pull that way slightly on the leash and point. It's so weird that this thread is up today, because I was JUST talking to DH about it last night! Saying it was weird to see a golden point!


 
I thought it was weird for a golden to point also. I would love to hear what the experienced hunters have to say.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Carmella used to point, and I've noticed Flora does it too when she's sniffing at something. Of course, their "points" were nothing like my neighbor's old Brittany Spaniel, who would point beautifully! Gosh she was fun to watch.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

Mssjnnfer said:


> I must ask, how's Bailey doing? Like... I remember when she was a little younger she'd get a little aggressive or something? Was it just a puppy phase? She's such a beautiful girl! She's so gonna be a heartbreaker!


 
I brought the first puppy back to the breeder. I picked out another girl with a different breeder and we ended up calling her Bailey too. It's the only name we all can agree on. This puppy has been absolutely wonderful.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Nicole74 said:


> I brought the first puppy back to the breeder. I picked out another girl with a different breeder and we ended up calling her Bailey too. It's the only name we all can agree on. This puppy has been absolutely wonderful.


Ohhhhhh, I see! (They look so much alike, lol) I like the name Bailey too!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Nicole74 said:


> Is it normal for a golden to point?


It depends. Some do, some don't.

Most of the females (not all) we've produced over the last decade will point upland birds. NONE of the males have shown any natural desire to point whatsoever. Why the difference? I have no idea. 

Ancestry and gender obviously have something to do with it. You do have to keep in mind that Irish Setters (a pointing breed) were used in creating the Golden Retriever, so genetically speaking the pointing trait can appear from time to time. Realistically speaking the trait is inconsistently produced so the Golden is considered a flushing breed rather than a pointing breed.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

Swampcollie said:


> It depends. Some do, some don't.
> 
> Most of the females (not all) we've produced over the last decade will point upland birds. NONE of the males have shown any natural desire to point whatsoever. Why the difference? I have no idea.
> 
> Ancestry and gender obviously have something to do with it. You do have to keep in mind that Irish Setters (a pointing breed) were used in creating the Golden Retriever, so genetically speaking the pointing trait can appear from time to time. Realistically speaking the trait is inconsistently produced so the Golden is considered a flushing breed rather than a pointing breed.


 
Thanks! Bailey is a female and she comes from hunting bloodlines.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Mine don't point, but instead they throw their noses up and scent the air. They have extremely good noses, and don't have to have their noses to the ground in order to catch the scent.


----------



## z24pride (May 13, 2008)

There are breeders who's "Forte" is Pointing Goldens....
So they are definetely out there...Lucky you found a golden who does it...Mine is pretty much opposite..lol...


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

When I was walking on trail I see Logan pointing paw up it was a girl sitting on log by creek, she said to Logan no I dont need rescuing we laughed


----------

